# augen genbook 108 factory reset



## timothyn (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a augen genbook 108 (android 2.1) that I installed a program on and it caused it to continualy loop at the begining. There isnt enought time to use F1 and access factory reset before it loops back again.What I need is a shortcut or key combination that will do the same thing as the F1 button I think also that if I had a key combination that could slow down the boot process that would help,then would be able to access F1 at that point

:facepalm:


----------

